# September Freshwater Tank of the Month Submissions



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Time for people to enter their aquarium into the Tank of the Month competition for September 2011. If you'd like to nominate your tank, here are the steps:

First off, you do not have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium. You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else's tank. 

Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). Now's your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month! 

After the nominating phase is over, we'll enter the voting phase! During the week-long voting phase, a poll will be added listing the various tanks entered during that month's nomination phase. Users will be able to vote on the tank they like the best. Once the voting phase is over, we'll crown a champion for that month, who'll receive a TotM seal on their profile! 

A few rules:
1. You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past two months. 
2. The same tank can also be entered if the tank has had a complete rescape and show no similiarity to the previous.
3. Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, NO EXCEPTIONS. Photos not hosted on our server will not be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. Keep it to 10 photos or less. 
4. Only one individual nomination per user for their tank.
5. If you would like to nominate another person's tank, that nomination will not count against you for nominating your own. 
6. In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination. 
7. No intimidation or belittling of someone else' tank, especially if you're a competitor. No cheating. 

Decisions are FINAL. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or some other circumstances, decisions will not be overturned. 

Nominations will close 01OCT.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: September Tank of the Month Submissions*

30gallon planted tank
stock
3 neons
5 rasboras
3 guppy's
4 corys 
2 angelfish
2 A BN plecos 
1 ram 
1 Gourami

Plants 
Anubias
Crypts
Java Fern
Dwarf Sagittaria
Amazon Sword
Moss 

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=10202&ppuser=9173><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=10202&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: September Tank of the Month Submissions*

Come on....has to be more. If you've entered and haven't won yet, re-enter this month.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I will get my mine up later today.


----------



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

My Little Oasis

Baby Tears , Dwarf 
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia inclinata 'Green'
Java Moss on tree
Telanthera Rosefolia 
DIY CO2 (yeast and sugar with Hagen mini filter as diffuser)

Started with dozen red cherry shrimp. Now at plus 50
4 Harlequin Rasboras
2 White tipped tetras
2 Fancy Tails
2 Nerite Snails for Algae control


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)




----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

56 gallon tall, eco complete, Pressurized C02, Eheim 2217, driftwood, live plants, 2 Angelfish, 1 red tux guppy


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

bumping it up


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Malawi Cichlid tank







[/url][/IMG]
88g/330l capacity. Tank was cycled fishless, upon cycle completion 15 fish were added at once, the fish added are as follows
4 yellow labs
2 Polystigmas
2 Borleyis
1 Baenshi
1 Steveni
2 Trewavas
1 Venustus
2 Green Terrors







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

VOTE FOR ME!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not much time left!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

29 gallon,NPT.pressurized CO2,2x24 watt T5HO lighting.drop checker,not accurate,the liquid is not really mixed right.It would be if I could find gram scales....

Fish betta macrostoma,three.White cloud mountain minnows,four.Assassin snail,who knows how many.But no bladdere snails!

Has grown in slightly since this was taken last week.May get another pic today.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking blyxa, Bev. Very green. You lost me on the comment about liquid not being mixed right.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!Helps when you have healthy ones to begin with!

my drop checker.The 4DKH is not miexed right,lol.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

First-time uploader. But long time question-asker!

So here's my 30-gallon planted tank. It has a variey of plants that I can't really name anymore. As far as fish go:

2 Dwarf Guarami
4 Harlequin Rasboras
4 Cardinal Tetras
3 Rummynose Tetras
3 Panda Cory
2 Siamese Algae Eaters
2 Kuhli Loaches
1 Rubberlip Pleco

Hope you like it...It was very recently "completed". I'm sure I'll be able ot find stuff to tweak, but for now I like. My SAE's are currently munching on whats left of my algae (i was new to the planted tanks and did just about everything wrong you could think of at first). 













Last but not least my Kuhli Loach..love'em


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

@bmoore where did you get lilly pads for your tank? pond supply store i am guessing? i'd love to do that... are they affordable? I"ve never seen them in a tank before.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

dvanbramer88 said:


> @bmoore where did you get lilly pads for your tank? pond supply store i am guessing? i'd love to do that... are they affordable? I"ve never seen them in a tank before.


They're not really Lilly Pads. I forget what they're called.I got them at my LFS. They started out a couple inches tall and a few sprouts. Now they're sprouting like crazy and a new leaf makes it to the top every week (I had to cut a couple off).

I think they're called "tiger"-something...maybe 
I've looked them up and seen them on here before. Myabe someone else knows


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, real lilly pads stick out of the water about a foot and flower. Those are a different variety of "pad." My neighbor has something similar in his pond but they're huge.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

My 55 Gallon Community
*Extras:*
Live plants, Aponogeton bulbs currently growing. 
Natural rocks and gravel.
Driftwood. 

*Live Stock:* 
- 9 tiger barbs
- 5 black skirt tetras
- 6 HEADLIGHT TAILLIGHT tetras
- 2 bala sharks
- 1 sunfish
- 1 algae eater
- 1 Kuhli loach

Whisper 2 Filter, Whisper aerator, Heater, 

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=10316&ppuser=10923><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=10316&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

My new 40 Gallon with stand. 1 Zebra Danio, 1 Long Fin Danio, 1 Dalmatian Molly, 1 Mickey Mouse Platy, and 1 Sunburst Platy. Adding more within the next few weeks. Tank is still cycling.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nominations ended yesterday for September, as the intro to the thread mentions. Anyone that posted late, save your input for next month.

*Nominations are closed*


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> 29 gallon,NPT.pressurized CO2,2x24 watt T5HO lighting.drop checker,not accurate,the liquid is not really mixed right.It would be if I could find gram scales....
> 
> Fish betta macrostoma,three.White cloud mountain minnows,four.Assassin snail,who knows how many.But no bladdere snails!
> 
> Has grown in slightly since this was taken last week.May get another pic today.


tank looks awesome Rob! How can you not find a gram scale? they sell them at Citgo gas stations. I have a gram scale but its not for fish stuff *r2


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ That is Bev not Rob, lol.


----------

